# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy đột bản mã cnc made in việt nam - giá tốt nhất thị trường

## cda-cnc

Máy đột tấm cnc là giải pháp tuyệt vời nhất cho các doanh nghiệp làm tấm thép, kết cấu thép, gia công tấm thép, sàn đột lổ v.v…Giúp doanh nghiệp tăng nhanh tiến độ sản xuất, chất lượng sản phẩm, giảm chi phí vận hành, từ đó làm nâng tầm giá trị của quý doanh nghiệp.

GIỚI THIỆU:

Máy đột tấm cnc được sản xuất bởi đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên giàu kinh nghiệm của Châu  Đà, trên nền tảng công nghệ hiện đại, nguyên vật liệu cao cấp, không chỉ đẹp về kiểu dáng mà còn đảm bảo chất lượng cao.

Máy dập thủy lực công suất mạnh mẽ, thép dày đến 20mm (SS540,SS400,Q345) vẫn đột rất dễ dàng.

Khổ tấm thép đột được từ 800x1500 đến 1500x3000

Tốc độ duy chuyển nhanh, đạt 12 m/phút

Độ chính xác được đảm bảo với sai số tối đa chỉ 0,2mm

Máy được điều khiển bởi bộ điều khiển có giao diện thân thiện, sử dụng tiếng Việt giúp vận hành dễ dàng

Số lượng 3 đầu đột và 1 đầu lấy dấu cho phép máy có thể linh hoạt đột lổ nhiều hay ít, nhanh hay chậm tùy theo mục đích sử dụng.

QUY TRÌNH VẬN HÀNH MÁY ĐỘT TẤM CNC:

Tấm thép đưa vào máy sẽ được máy cố định chắc chắn, sau đó trục quay của máy sẽ di chuyển tấm thép sao cho phù hợp nhất, mũi lấy dấu sẽ xác định vị trí cần đột và sau đó mũi đột thực hiện công việc của mình đó là đột lần lược các lổ đã được xác định trên tấm thép.

Tất cả các khâu trên đều vận hành bởi bộ điều khiển, được thể hiện rõ ràng với màn hình lớn, sử dụng tiếng Việt và giao diện hoàn toàn thân thiện.

YOUTUBE

CAM KẾT:

Châu Đà hoạt động đến nay đã gần 10 năm, nghiên cứu và sản xuất ra hàng chục dòng máy khác nhau với số lượng hàng trăm máy, phục vụ tích cực cho sự phát triển các doanh nghiệp/cá nhân trong lĩnh vực cơ khí và những ngành liên quan.

Tất cả các khâu nghiên cứu, sản xuất, kiểm tra đều thực hiện một cách cẩn trọng, đảm bảo Máy đột tấm đến tay quý khách hàng luôn có chất lượng tốt nhất.

Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên nhiệt tình luôn sẵn sàng có mặt để hỗ trợ quý khách hàng trong mọi vấn đề, từ khâu vận hành đến bảo hành/bảo trì.

Máy đột tấm đảm bảo có mức giá rẻ nhất thị trường. Bởi Châu Đà vừa là nhà phân phối, vừa là đơn vị nghiên cứu, sản xuất với đội ngũ kỹ sư Việt, nên giá thành được tiết kiềm và không hề bị đội lên bởi bất cứ một đơn vị trung gian nào.

Phương châu của Châu Đà “Sự hài lòng và phát triển vững mạnh của đối tác, sự trung thành của khách hàng là thành công và phát triển của công ty chúng tôi.”

Hân hạnh hợp tác!

LH: 0985 735 580


```
<iframe width="727" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/TWrdMJZrT0A" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```

----------

